# Eric's mobile



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

After a tiring day, a commuter settled down in her seat and closed her eyes as the train rolled out of the station.

The guy sitting next to her, pulled out his mobile phone and started talking in a loud voice.
"Hi, sweetheart. It's Eric. I'm on the train. Yes, I know it's the six thirty and not the four thirty, but I had a long meeting. 
No, honey, not with that blonde from the accounts office. With the boss. No sweetheart, you're the only one in my life. Yes, I'm sure, cross my heart."

Fifteen minutes later, he was still talking loudly, when the young woman sitting next to him had had enough and leaned over and said into the phone: "Eric, turn that phone off and come back to bed."

Eric doesn't use his mobile phone in public any longer.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: Brilliant.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## merloc (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## AdeL (Feb 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## hongkongdonkey (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## EVO-RBD (Mar 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------

